# Will T-Mac ever get passed the 1st round?



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Can T-Mac get passed the 1st round? The rockets need T-Mac to be on that level of 30+ ppg or they have no shot of contending with the spurs, mavs, or even the suns. T-Mac needs to lift there game for them to even make the playoffs, and finally get passed the 1st round!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Healty Yao
Healthy Tmac
Consistant supporting cast
and we are most deff out of the first round. But the west his tough and not easy, so honestly who knows how far we would go


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Of course he will.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

When he breaks the ice and gets past 1st round he will go all the way to championship, hope it's happens next year :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

People thought Shareef and Brand would never get to the playoffs 'til this year. People thought Dallas would never beat SA in a 7 game series. It's really not that hard to see happening considering all the other things that happen around the league.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Are you serious?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*yes*


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

"Its feels great to be out of the first round" lol old but still funny. BUt seroulsy he will make it out


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeh tmac will get passed round 1 maybe not next season but i reckon almost definately the season after that


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

tmac will get out the first round, no doubt about that, he still young


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

defintely.. next year if the team stays healthy they should end up about 4th


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

chn353 said:


> defintely.. next year if the team stays healthy they should end up about 4th


4th?????? you kiddin me?? Either San Antonio, Dalllas or some other team will claim 4th, but not us


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

1.dallas
2.phx
3.sa
4.lac
5.sac
6.mem
7-8. no, den, lal


that's how i see the west playoff picture next year. i think 7th-8th seed is the best you could hope for, cause the rockets are not better than anyone 6th and up.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

as of right now that is. even when tmac and yao were healthy, the team never seemed to gel, and were lacking an identity. they got great potential. yao was playing out of his mind at the end of the season before he got hurt, and t-mac is a good a scorer as anybody when healthy. 

here's to a healthy yao and t-mac: :cheers:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> 1.dallas
> 2.phx
> 3.sa
> 4.lac
> ...


Depends on everything that happens this offseason. Remember that the Kings will have a new coach and may not have Bonzi Wells next season.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

my bet was that he was going to get to the 2nd round this year... but injuries prevented that... my bets next year


----------

